# Super Audio Cart COMPLETE - Now available, free update for all existing owners!



## Andrew Aversa (May 22, 2016)

Our bestselling retro game virtual instrument is now even MORE awesome than ever. Welcome to *Super Audio Cart Complete*! 

Originally launched in 2016 and with a spinoff PC expansion in 2017, this latest version of our critically-acclaimed sample library incorporates *every sound we've ever made* for any SAC version plus 128 new multi-layer snapshots.

Yes - SAC Complete now includes the entirety of *Super Audio Cart PC*, absolutely free. Already own the library? The update is free, too! Just log into your *Pulse *account to get gigabytes of new content.

*Read More & Purchase

Super Audio Cart Complete* features FIFTEEN (15) legendary video game systems and PC soundchips recorded in exhaustive detail using a slew of specialized cartridges and hardware:

AdLib
AEGIS
Amiga
Atari 2600
Commodore 64
Famicom (w/ VRC6, VRC7 and FDS sounds)
Game Boy
MOD Tracker
MSX
NES
POKEY
Sega Genesis (Mega Drive - Model 1, naturally)
Sega Master System
SNES (Super Famicom)
WinGroove

These samples combine to form more than *1200* multisampled sound sources: everything from pulse oscillators and noise generators, to essential FM patch layouts, true lo-fi PCM drums and hacked/circuit-bent setups. When you play a Commodore 64 PWM patch or an NES drum kit, you aren't hearing an emulation: these are the real sounds coming straight from each console.

But Super Audio Cart goes far beyond authentic game sounds. We created an incredible KONTAKT PLAYER engine (with *full NKS compatibility*) pushing Kontakt to its limits to provide a huge range of sound design features and *2,500+ factory presets in total*. This engine lets you transform simple pulses, saws, and 10kb samples into monumental pads, dirty EDM basses, hip hop leads and anything else you can think of.

*SAMPLE CONTENT*
* Over 14,000 meticulously edited samples in total
* All-new bank of custom SNES samples (400+ instruments)
* 120+ classic FM instruments from the best Genesis soundtracks
* Hundreds of sound effects, both sound sources + presets
* Synthesized and DPCM sampled drumkits
* Tons of custom PC ROM instruments
* Tons of waveforms and circuit bent oscillators
* Rare and hard-to-find tones

*ENGINE FEATURES*
* Up to 4 simultaneous and independent sound source layers
* Five total FX racks (one per layer and global) with a custom "SNESVERB" module
* Independent arpeggiator/sequencer & gate, including wave sequencer
* Full control over envelopes, mapping range, keytracking and tuning
* Customizable portamento (including poly portamento)
* Over a dozen filter models (LP, HP, BP, notch)
* MIDI learn / CC links to any parameter or control
* XY controller for layer blending or modulation (also MIDI learnable)

And the crown jewel, a *64-slot custom mod matrix* built from scratch. We'll be making a video just for this since it can do so much - create and assign custom LFOs to virtually any parameter, use MIDI CC, random numbers, velocity, key position, and aftertouch (to name a few), modulate FX and controls globally or per-layer... etc. And you can bet the factory library makes great use of it!

*AUDIO DEMOS*



*Super Audio Cart* was produced as a collaboration between Impact Soundworks and the OverClocked ReMix video game music community, and is available now for the MSRP of *$149* with FULL Kontakt Player and NKS compatibility!

*VIDEOS*





*Get the library here!*


----------



## tokatila (May 22, 2016)

Finaalllly! Have been waiting for this!


----------



## higgs (May 22, 2016)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## lumcas (May 23, 2016)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Noam Guterman (May 23, 2016)

Woohoohooooo


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 7, 2016)

Super Audio Cart is available now! Check it out below, and check the first post for audio demos, new video and more!

http://impactsoundworks.com/product/super-audio-cart/


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jun 7, 2016)

Holy.....
Puts everything else I've heard in this category to shame !

Nice job ISW !!!


----------



## Kejero (Jun 7, 2016)

Awesome! Great work guys!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 8, 2016)

Cheers all :D The response has been amazing so far and it's been very gratifying to see some of my own composer heroes like Yasunori Mitsuda and Yuzo Koshiro glowing about Super Audio Cart.

I'm also posting to say that *to* celebrate the launch of our new site AND Super Audio Cart, we have a new cart promo. With any purchase of *$199 *or more (including SAC), you will get our *Juggernaut: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools* library for FREE!


----------



## Chris Porter (Jun 8, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Cheers all :D The response has been amazing so far and it's been very gratifying to see some of my own composer heroes like Yasunori Mitsuda and Yuzo Koshiro glowing about Super Audio Cart.
> 
> I'm also posting to say that *to* celebrate the launch of our new site AND Super Audio Cart, we have a new cart promo. With any purchase of *$199 *or more (including SAC), you will get our *Juggernaut: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools* library for FREE!



That's a great deal, Andrew! Quick question: I plan on picking up Super Audio Cart (and something else to reach the $199 total) this weekend. Do I have to add Juggernaut to my cart, or will I just receive a download link to it after I make the purchase? 

Cheers! And congrats on the release!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you! Once you hit the $199 breakpoint, you just need to add Juggernaut to your cart and use a coupon code - the code will be displayed in your cart. Also, you'll be reminded that you qualify if you have the full amount, but haven't added Juggernaut yet


----------



## Chris Porter (Jun 8, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Thank you! Once you hit the $199 breakpoint, you just need to add Juggernaut to your cart and use a coupon code - the code will be displayed in your cart. Also, you'll be reminded that you qualify if you have the full amount, but haven't added Juggernaut yet



Sounds good! Thank you.


----------



## tokatila (Jun 8, 2016)

Sorry, this coupon is not applicable to your cart contents.
(Even when hit the 199$ breakpoint)


----------



## Chris Porter (Jun 8, 2016)

tokatila said:


> Sorry, this coupon is not applicable to your cart contents.
> (Even when hit the 199$ breakpoint)



It just worked fine for me. I ended up getting Super Audio Cart, Curio Cinematic Toy Piano, and Furia Staccato Strings, as well as the free Juggernaut!

A weird thing happened though: when I had only Super Audio Cart in my shopping cart, it displayed as $149. However, putting Curio in my cart dropped the price to $127, and Curio automatically went from $59 to $50. This then dropped my total to below the $199 breakpoint, so I added Furia to bring it up to $206. Then I added Juggernaut and applied the code. I wonder if there's some bundle deal for Super Audio Cart and Curio that automatically applied that discount. Hmmmm.

Not complaining! But perhaps @zircon_st wants to take a look and see if there's some glitch causing the discount.


----------



## tokatila (Jun 8, 2016)

Chris Porter said:


> It just worked fine for me. I ended up getting Super Audio Cart, Curio Cinematic Toy Piano, and Furia Staccato Strings, as well as the free Juggernaut!



My bad, I assumed that by entering the code product would automatically appear in the cart. But one needs to add it first then it works.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jun 8, 2016)

tokatila said:


> My bad, I assumed that by entering the code product would automatically appear in the cart. But one needs to add it first then it works.



Yup! Reach the breakpoint of $199 or more, then add Juggernaut manually, then use the coupon code. Glad you got it working for you. I can't wait to start playing with my (holy crap!) _four_ new libraries tonight


----------



## tokatila (Jun 9, 2016)

Chris Porter said:


> Yup! Reach the breakpoint of $199 or more, then add Juggernaut manually, then use the coupon code. Glad you got it working for you. I can't wait to start playing with my (holy crap!) _four_ new libraries tonight



Did you manage to activate it properly, I did but the library goes missing every time I open Kontakt. Juggernaut installed completely fine; I already inquired this from their support.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jun 9, 2016)

tokatila said:


> Did you manage to activate it properly, I did but the library goes missing every time I open Kontakt. Juggernaut installed completely fine; I already inquired this from their support.



I just finished downloading it. Hold on a moment while I try to register it with NI and open it in Kontakt.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jun 9, 2016)

tokatila said:


> Did you manage to activate it properly, I did but the library goes missing every time I open Kontakt. Juggernaut installed completely fine; I already inquired this from their support.


Yup! Worked fine. 

All I did was manually download the two RAR files. Unpacked the first one and that automatically unpacked the second one. I used the "Add Library" option in Kontakt and pointed it to the Super Audio Car folder. Then once the banner appeared in the library list I clicked on "Activate" and entered my serial number. 

I even tried closing and re-opening Kontakt and it's still showing up and loading the patch fine. Man, I really hope you get it straightened out soon. It has to be disappointing that you can't use it right now :(


----------



## tokatila (Jun 9, 2016)

Chris Porter said:


> Yup! Worked fine.
> 
> All I did was manually download the two RAR files. Unpacked the first one and that automatically unpacked the second one. I used the "Add Library" option in Kontakt and pointed it to the Super Audio Car folder. Then once the banner appeared in the library list I clicked on "Activate" and entered my serial number.
> 
> I even tried closing and re-opening Kontakt and it's still showing up and loading the patch fine. Man, I really hope you get it straightened out soon. It has to be disappointing that you can't use it right now :(



Thanks for checking; it is disappointing; because I can play with it in Kontakt Stand-alone mode and there are some awesome sounds.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 9, 2016)

Whoops, sorry for the confusion folks! Related to the library disappearing, that's a common Kontakt/Service Center bug. If you email us we can send you an XML file to force the library to stay activated.

https://www.native-instruments.com/...ries-keeps-disappearing-from-the-library-tab/

But before that, if you're on Windows, try closing Kontakt, then running it "as administrator" (right click the executable) and then adding it again. Then once it's added, close Kontakt.

Regarding the discounts for multiple products, we currently have a (not yet publicized!) discount setup where you get a % off for ordering multiple instruments in the same category. We need to make that more clear!


----------



## tokatila (Jun 9, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Whoops, sorry for the confusion folks! Related to the library disappearing, that's a common Kontakt/Service Center bug. If you email us we can send you an XML file to force the library to stay activated.



Yup, this was the problem, your support solved this already. Thanks!


----------



## higgs (Jun 9, 2016)

Andrew, seriously, nice job! I cannot stop mashing my keys with all the great sounds! I spent an hour or so in nostalgia overload, and then I broke free and just started making musics. Love it. Seriously love it.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you!

We're also taking requests for more things to sample for updates/expansions. Our next planned (free) update will include new features as well as samples from the NES VRC6 & VRC7 chips, which were Japan-only but added some fantastic new sounds to the NES hardware. I'd also love to do the PC Engine (Turbografx-16), Atari ST and Amiga home computers.


----------



## tokatila (Jun 10, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We're also taking requests for more things to sample for updates/expansions. Our next planned (free) update will include new features as well as samples from the NES VRC6 & VRC7 chips, which were Japan-only but added some fantastic new sounds to the NES hardware. I'd also love to do the PC Engine (Turbografx-16), Atari ST and Amiga home computers.



Did you sample the famous Sunsoft bass?


----------



## Smikes77 (Jun 10, 2016)

This is so awesome! I love it! Congrats!


----------



## zolhof (Jun 10, 2016)

What a cool library! Congrats!



zircon_st said:


> I'd also love to do the PC Engine (Turbografx-16), Atari ST and Amiga home computers.



Amiga was so ahead of its time, fantastic system and imho the best sounds of its generation.

Dunno if you're sampling the chip itself or the sounds used on a particular system, if it's the later, you should consider doing the MSX2+ instead of Atari ST (same chips, better catalogue).

p.s. RIP chipsounds /chuckles


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 10, 2016)

> Did you sample the famous Sunsoft bass?



We're going to!



> Dunno if you're sampling the chip itself or the sounds used on a particular system, if it's the later, you should consider doing the MSX2+ instead of Atari ST (same chips, better catalogue).



Definitely looking into how we would approach these, since AFAIK they're all sample/memory-based and not true synthesizers with oscillators and such. We'd probably make another custom bank modeled closely after some classic games in the catalog and run that through the system!


----------



## catsass (Jun 10, 2016)

Couldn't resist...took the plunge!


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 11, 2016)

Mini-review presented by my colleague Dale Crowley is up! This library is really, really, really cool.


----------



## neblix (Jun 22, 2016)

Really pleased with the reception. I'm glad everyone loves it!


----------



## catsass (Jun 22, 2016)

neblix said:


> Really pleased with the reception. I'm glad everyone loves it!


Genuinely superb! What do you do for an encore, Nabeel?


----------



## tokatila (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes, this is a wonderful "instrument"! 

Now bring on those VCR6 and VCR7 chips!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 23, 2016)

Oh yes, they're coming. Not only did we get the VRC6 and VRC7 but also the Famicom Disk System expansion. It's enough that we just spun it out into its own 8th system: the Famicom. Other new features include:

* Filter + pitch ADSR as mod destinations
* ADSR as a modulation source (custom generated envelopes)
* Velocity range per layer (trigger sounds at certain velocities only)
* Note length knob - for enforcing note time regardless of key press time, great for drums/fx
* Toggle FX/arp as mod destinations
* Keyswitch, vel range, CC range modulators (i.e. toggle bitcrush on keyswitch!)
* ~80mb RAM optimization for most patches
* ... and more ...


----------



## neblix (Jun 23, 2016)

catsass said:


> Genuinely superb! What do you do for an encore, Nabeel?





zircon_st said:


> Oh yes, they're coming. Not only did we get the VRC6 and VRC7 but also the Famicom Disk System expansion. It's enough that we just spun it out into its own 8th system: the Famicom. Other new features include:
> 
> * Filter + pitch ADSR as mod destinations
> * ADSR as a modulation source (custom generated envelopes)
> ...



that ^


----------



## catsass (Jun 23, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Oh yes, they're coming. Not only did we get the VRC6 and VRC7 but also the Famicom Disk System expansion. It's enough that we just spun it out into its own 8th system: the Famicom. Other new features include:
> 
> * Filter + pitch ADSR as mod destinations
> * ADSR as a modulation source (custom generated envelopes)
> ...


Any ETA on the extra goodness?


----------



## musicman61554 (Jun 24, 2016)

This library is amazing. Been wanting something like this for quite a while.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 24, 2016)

ETA: Within the next couple weeks. It's 99% ready now, but we want to make some new snapshots too.


----------



## catsass (Jun 27, 2016)

I see the v1.1 update is available now as Public Beta. Some very cool additions and fixes! I'm looking forward to the official release.


----------



## catsass (Jul 6, 2016)

Do you have an updated ETA on the OFFICIAL release of the v1.1 update? In light of your *"Do not use BETA patches on very important projects as they are subject to change" *disclaimer, I feel it's in my best interest to wait. But I'm anxious as hell. Have you noticed?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 6, 2016)

Sorry for the delay, we've mostly been using the time to make new snapshots! The latest update on KVR (v1.1.3) is the release candidate after we fixed a couple bugs related to vibrato intensity and ADSR modulation, and we don't plan on any more script or NKI changes at this point. The 'official' release will be these same files, plus updated manual, and more snapshots. If you JUST want the new features, then you're good to go


----------



## catsass (Jul 6, 2016)

Good news! Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## tokatila (Jul 6, 2016)

Yeah. VC6 Saw! That's what we were looking for, also 6.75% pulse is niiice.

Btw, "Factory" menu is missing "Authentic" "FC" samples.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 6, 2016)

Yes - we will be publishing both authentic and modern snapshots making use of the new 1.1 content and features with the official 1.1 release (this is still technically beta!)

BTW - we just did a minor bugfix update today for said beta... I spoke a little too soon, sorry!


----------



## tokatila (Jul 7, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Yes - we will be publishing both authentic and modern snapshots making use of the new 1.1 content and features with the official 1.1 release (this is still technically beta!)
> 
> BTW - we just did a minor bugfix update today for said beta... I spoke a little too soon, sorry!



Yeah, sorry missed the "more snapshots" part from your post.

But, more importantly is the "Sunsoft" bass included in this version? Think NES Batman, Gremlins 2, Journey to Silius...


----------



## catsass (Jul 13, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Yes - we will be publishing both authentic and modern snapshots making use of the new 1.1 content and features with the official 1.1 release (this is still technically beta!)
> BTW - we just did a minor bugfix update today for said beta... I spoke a little too soon, sorry!


Do you have an updated ETA on the official v1.1 release? (nag, nag, nag!  )


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 14, 2016)

If all goes well, this coming Wednesday the 20th - we ended up making a lot more snapshots than originally intended!


----------



## Kejero (Jul 14, 2016)

Please don't. You already added several hundreds of tracks to my main template. You should know when to stop.


----------



## neblix (Jul 14, 2016)

Kejero said:


> Please don't. You already added several hundreds of tracks to my main template. You should know when to stop.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 19, 2016)

Version 1.1 walkthrough and some patch demos - update drops tomorrow!


----------



## Kejero (Jul 19, 2016)

Awesome! Wondering about one thing though... Are the new snapshots in a seperate list, or will we have to hunt them down?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 20, 2016)

Kejero: We have them integrated with the existing snapshot structure so they are properly categorized and tagged. If you use Komplete Kontrol you can sort them easily via browser (they are in a separate 1.1 bank). But we also have a download of JUST the new presets (categorized) so you can organize or separate them yourself, if you choose  For example you could put these in your USER content folder.

By the way, version 1.1 is now available! New customers will get it automatically integrated. We've written more about the expansion on the main page:

https://impactsoundworks.com/product/super-audio-cart/

If you already own SAC, you can get the update right here:

https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=176&t=465653

So excited for this!!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 27, 2020)

The ultimate retro game virtual instrument just got a LOT better... welcome to *Super Audio Cart Complete*! For $0 more than the previous version, you now get the entirety of our Super Audio Cart PC library - with another 7 classic sound chips and 1000+ sounds - plus 128 brand new snapshots from a bespoke "ROM Expansion" crafted by master sound designer Jordan Aguirre.

That brings the total sample count to over *14,000* meticulously recorded and edited classic sounds, with *2,500+ authentic & modern* patches ready-to-go out of the box.

If you already own the original SAC, just hop on to Pulse to grab the update: gigabytes of new content, totally free.

Who knows, it might even help you win a scoring contest! 😉


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks Andrew 👍


----------



## hessproject (Nov 27, 2020)

Andrew Aversa said:


> The ultimate retro game virtual instrument just got a LOT better... welcome to *Super Audio Cart Complete*! For $0 more than the previous version, you now get the entirety of our Super Audio Cart PC library - with another 7 classic sound chips and 1000+ sounds - plus 128 brand new snapshots from a bespoke "ROM Expansion" crafted by master sound designer Jordan Aguirre.
> 
> That brings the total sample count to over *14,000* meticulously recorded and edited classic sounds, with *2,500+ authentic & modern* patches ready-to-go out of the box.
> 
> ...



I haven't made much music in this genre lately, but this is still one of my all time favorite libraries, thanks for this!


----------



## reutunes (Nov 27, 2020)

This is SUCH fantastic news!


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 27, 2020)

Andrew Aversa said:


> Who knows, it might even help you win a scoring contest! 😉



I'm David Kudell and I approve this message.
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 27, 2020)

Haha, good to see you here!

By the way, I think I saw a post about this but it disappeared: if you bought SAC & SAC PC in the last 30 days (or, you already owned SAC, and just bought SAC PC in the last 30 days) we're happy to refund you the extra. Just drop our support a line and we'll take care of it.


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 27, 2020)

Andrew Aversa said:


> Haha, good to see you here!
> 
> By the way, I think I saw a post about this but it disappeared: if you bought SAC & SAC PC in the last 30 days (or, you already owned SAC, and just bought SAC PC in the last 30 days) we're happy to refund you the extra. Just drop our support a line and we'll take care of it.


This is awesome, and great customer service. You could have just made this combined going forward, but giving the combined package to those who already purchased is amazing.

Also, for those new to Super Audio Cart, it isn't just basic chiptune - they've also made some cool hybrid/synth patches that are really neat as well. Looking forward to exploring the PC side of the library now.

This makes me want to explore more of the ISW libraries. Shreddage looks pretty sweet for guitars!


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 28, 2020)

Andrew Aversa said:


> By the way, I think I saw a post about this but it disappeared: if you bought SAC & SAC PC in the last 30 days (or, you already owned SAC, and just bought SAC PC in the last 30 days) we're happy to refund you the extra. Just drop our support a line and we'll take care of it.



That was me! I decided that rather than clutter this thread, I was just going to email support directly.

Thanks for the information though, excellent customer support!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 29, 2020)

So.. I purchased SAC PC a few days ago, I don't have SAC. I guess I don't get anything extra. 

Any ways .. I'm very happy with what SAC PC offers.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 29, 2020)

Au contraire! You get the entirety of Super Audio Cart. If you put your SAC native access serial into Pulse, you'll get the complete package.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 29, 2020)

Andrew Aversa said:


> Au contraire! You get the entirety of Super Audio Cart. If you put your SAC native access serial into Pulse, you'll get the complete package.



Hi Andrew,

Oh.. WOW ! 

I thought only SAC owners get SAC-PC, but not the other way around. So, if I put my SAC-PC Native Access Serial into Pulse, I will get SAC & SAC-PC .

Thank You Very Much for this wonderful gift. I'm delighted. I will add SAC, to SAC-PC and have more fun. 

All The Best,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 29, 2020)

When I input the serial for SAC-PC into PULSE, I get an error message. 'Download key not found' .

I have the SAC-PC serial number, but not the SAC serial number. Maybe PULSE needs the SAC serial number. (Which I don't have) since I only purchased SAC-PC.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 29, 2020)

Just responded to your email w/ the correct code!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi Andrew,

Thanks !

I really appreciate your support on a Sunday  

You guys are awesome.

All working now, got both SAC + SAC-PC installed.

I will be having more fun with these libraries, also looking forward to purchase some of your other libraries in the near future.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## TomaeusD (Nov 29, 2020)

This is fantastic news!

Unfortunately when I input the code from My Products on the site into Pulse it simply downloads the original SAC v1.2.5, and the same thing happens when I use the different serial number from Native Access. I believe it's an issue with Pulse because it will say that it can't reach the update server or something like that. I'll try again another time!

While I'm on the topic of Pulse, does anyone know how to remove duplicate libraries or a product in general?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 30, 2020)

Pinging @pulsedownloader about removing duplicates - I'm not sure about that!

Please shoot our support a message - [email protected] - and we will take a look. But keep in mind, 1.2.5 *is* the latest version. What you should see in the SAC instruments folder is the new SAC PC patches. The engine/script didn't change, we just added content.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi there, it sounds like you're using a old version of Pulse (that was a known issue in a very old version) 

Please close Pulse, then go to www.pulsedownloader.com and install the latest version of Pulse from there. Once installed, try again and you should find the problem resolved. Also Pulse will auto update going forward then too


----------

